# Phụ nữ sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp 72 giờ nguy hiểm thế nào?



## nusy (20/4/18)

Theo bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang, thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp 72 giờ là sự lựa chọn của nhiều người, tuy nhiên biện pháp tránh thai khẩn cấp này dùng càng nhiều sẽ càng giảm hiệu quả và gây ra những tác dụng phụ.

_


Bài viết được tư vấn chuyên môn bởi *Bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang *(Bệnh viện Phụ sản Trung Ương)_​Hiện nay, có rất nhiều biện pháp tránh thai hiệu quả, trong đó thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp như một cách tránh thai hữu hiệu cho những lần “nhỡ nhàng” mà chưa kịp chuẩn bị bất kì một biện pháp tránh thai nào. Nhưng sử dụng thuốc tránh thai 72 giờ như thế nào và có những tác dụng phụ ra sao? Bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang, Bệnh viện Phụ sản Trung Ương sẽ có những chia sẻ để chị em cân nhắc trước khi sử dụng.

*Thuốc tránh thai 72 giờ uống sau “quan hệ” càng sớm, hiệu quả càng cao*
Mặc dù nhiều người cho rằng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp có thể uống trong vòng 72 giờ sau khi quan hệ tình dục. Nhưng thực tế, các loại thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp thường được sử dụng càng sớm càng tốt cho đến 72 giờ (3 ngày) sau khi quan hệ tình dục.

Theo bác sĩ Quang, viên tránh thai khẩn cấp có ưu điểm là chứa progestine liều cao, có tác dụng ngăn cản hoặc làm chậm quá trình rụng trứng, có thể ngăn chặn việc làm tổ của trứng, làm biến đổi lớp nội mạc tử cung và có khả năng ngăn ngừa sự thụ thai.

Nếu dùng loại 36 giờ thì bạn cần uống thuốc trong vòng 36 giờ sau khi có quan hệ tình dục mà không bảo vệ. Thuốc sẽ có tác dụng trong 5 ngày nếu dùng loại thuốc 72 giờ. Có hiệu quả cao sau khi giao hợp mà không sử dụng 1 biện pháp tránh thai nào hoặc thất bại khi sử dụng các biện pháp khác.

_


Thuốc tránh thai 72 giờ uống càng sớm hiệu quả càng cao. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tuy nhiên, bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang cũng cho biết: “_Nhược điểm của thuốc là không được sử dụng như 1 biện pháp tránh thai thường xuyên, dùng nhiều sẽ càng giảm hiệu quả, vì thế loại thuốc này chỉ được uống không quá 2 viên 1 tháng. Phải uống càng gần thời điểm quan hệ thì mới hiệu quả càng cao. Cũng như thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày, thuốc tránh thai 72 giờ không ngăn được bệnh lây truyền qua tình dục". _
​*Tác dụng phụ của thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp *
Bên cạnh những nhược điểm đã nêu trên, bác sĩ Quang cho biết sử dụng thuốc tránh thai 72 giờ có thể gây ra một số tác dụng phụ như sau.

_*1. Buồn nôn*_
Đây là tác dụng phụ có thể thường xuyên gặp phải ở nhiều người sau khi sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp. Thông thường triệu chứng này xuất hiện khi bạn mới bắt đầu sử dụng, nghĩa là những lần đầu và sau đó khoảng 2 tháng thì không thấy nữa. Khi gặp phải tình trạng buồn nôn, bạn cần chú ý tới chế độ ăn uống, nhất là cần tránh ăn các loại thức ăn gây dị ứng hoặc có vị tanh vì dễ gây buồn nôn hơn.

_*2. Tử cung ra máu bất thường*_
Hiện tượng này cũng xảy ra ở nhiều trường hợp sau khi sử dụng thuốc tránh thai 72h nhưng không phải là vấn đề đáng lo ngại. Lượng máu chảy ít sau đó hết. Để tránh tác dụng phụ này, các bạn nên tìm hiểu và sử dụng thuốc sao cho an toàn. Tốt hơn nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi sử dụng.

*3. Rối loạn kinh nguyệt*
Sau khi sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp có thể khiến cho chu kỳ kinh nguyệt không còn ổn định, không đều, nghĩa là có kỳ hành kinh có thể đến trước hoặc sau. Thông thường tác dụng phụ của thuốc tránh thai sẽ làm chậm kỳ kinh nguyệt. Tuy nhiên nếu kinh nguyệt bị trễ 1 tuần thì bạn nên kiểm tra xem có phải thuốc không có tác dụng.

_*4. Đau đầu, chóng mặt, tức ngực*_
Tác dụng phụ này thường gặp phải trong thời gian dùng thuốc và có thể kéo dài một thời gian sau khi dùng thuốc.
Đó là những tác dụng phụ thường gặp phải khi dùng thuốc tránh thai 72h mà chị em cần lưu ý để chuẩn bị tâm lý và cách khắc phục, làm giảm các triệu chứng hiệu quả. Nếu trong trường hợp các tác dụng phụ nêu trên diễn ra nhiều và dữ dội thì bạn cần đến gặp bác sĩ để được xử lý.

*Những ai không nên sử dụng thuốc tránh thai 72 giờ*
Theo bác sĩ Trần Vũ Quang thì những người đang mang thai hoặc nghi mang thai; chảy máu âm đạo bất thường không chẩn đoán được nguyên nhân; viêm tắc tĩnh mạch hoặc bệnh huyết khối tắc mạch thể hoạt động; bệnh gan cấp tính, u gan lành hoặc ác tính; carcinom vú hoặc có tiền sử bệnh đó; vàng da hoặc ngứa dai dẳng trong lần có thai trước không nên dùng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp.

Đặc biệt, không dùng viên tránh thai khẩn cấp khi có thai hoặc bị dị ứng với thuốc tránh thai.
Nếu sau khi uống bị nôn thì phải uống ngay liều khác để thay thế. Nếu sau khi uống 2 giờ mới nôn thì không cần uống bù. Nhất thiết phải uống đủ 2 liều mới có tác dụng (với loại 2 viên).

_


Bác sĩ cũng khuyến cáo, chị em chỉ nên sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp khi thực sự cần thiết. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tất cả các loại thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp này đều không có tác dụng 100%. Thông thường trong vòng 24 giờ đầu hiệu quả là 95%. Từ 25 tới 48 giờ hiệu quả 85% và từ 49 tới 72 giờ giảm xuống 58%.

Bác sĩ cũng khuyến cáo, chị em chỉ nên sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp khi thực sự cần thiết, không lạm dụng loại thuốc này vì những tác hại tới sức khỏe là vô cùng lớn. Và nên chuẩn bị cho mình những phương án phòng ngừa an toàn hơn như sử dụng bao cao su hoặc thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày.

_Nguồn: eva_


----------

